# Dimming Thermostats and UV lamps



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Any other reason why UV lamps can't be used with dimming thermostats other than the UV output being reduced? I need to get lower wattage lightbulbs for my snakes viv, but the only ones are the UVA ones.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I think that they will work with them... but you will drop the amount of UV emitted from the bulb. If it is a flouresent tube... that wont work at all.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, I've looked on the habistat website and they don't say anything about the UV. Obviously a dimmer will reduce the UV but I don't need the UV for my corn snake anyway. I just want a spot lamp to use in my snakes viv so I can have a bit of light in there (its's REALLY dark inside :lol: ) but I don't see the point in using a ceramic and a UV flourescent when the flourescent isn't even needed.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

is the lamp just for light? if so how about a heat mat on a mat-stat, and a mega low wattage bulb, 25w?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

The lamp is for basking, I don't like the heatmats because I've found them to be unreliable and my corn likes temps in the low 30C's for digesting. I just wanted to create a spot with the 32C temp rather than having the entire warm part heated to that temp. A 25W bulb would only give me a basking temp of around 21C, not high enough at all :lol:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ah well, just an idea! what bulb do you have in at the mo? 
I've got a similar prob, bayonet fitting with a 60w spot, could really do with a 40w, but really hard to come by with the right fitting, and i can't find a screw fitting to replace the bayonet 
so..... i'm down to just the heatmat at the mo, getting temps of between 27-30


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

A normal 60W bulb. You can get a fitting thing that will convert bayonet to screw fitting, actually I probably won't be using the one I have when I get my geckos new set-up done so you can have it if you want.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cheers! didn't know u could get them! if they're not expensive its prob easier to go n get one from b&q


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I just bought mine from livefoods, couldn't be bothered seeing if they had them in B&Q :lol: probably will though


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

you've actually done me a favour... i was looking for them on screwfix directs web site, and i've spotted the perfect heaters i need for clydes palace - heating problem solved for that one!!!!!


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

Silvershark said:


> Any other reason why UV lamps can't be used with dimming thermostats other than the UV output being reduced? I need to get lower wattage lightbulbs for my snakes viv, but the only ones are the UVA ones.


Most UVB producing lamps are flourescent and need a ballast to ignite the lamp which cant be dimmed, but you can buy dimmable flourescent ballsasts, but like you say it will reduce the UVB output when dimmed.Best place to buy lamps from is a local electrical wholesaler they will be able to supply virtually any wattage lamp in any fitting and a hell of a lot cheaper than B&Q.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Jas said:


> Silvershark said:
> 
> 
> > Any other reason why UV lamps can't be used with dimming thermostats other than the UV output being reduced? I need to get lower wattage lightbulbs for my snakes viv, but the only ones are the UVA ones.
> ...


Yeah but these aren't the UVB bulbs they just produce UVA. Does the same apply to those?


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

Not sure which lamp you are referring too, but if its a flourescent lamp it will need a dimmable ballast to be dimmed. But if its just for creating a basking spot just a normal spot lamp anyone can be controlled by a dimmer stat, if a 25watt is no good go up to a 30 or a 40 watt, but dont go to high or the temp will be reached quickly in the viv and the stat will turn off so losing the basking spot, hope this helps.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I mean blubs like these ones http://www.livefoods.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=369 

They don't have a ballast because they don't produce UVB so are the UVA only bulbs okay to use with dimming thermostats?


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

Sorry cant help you with those, never used them.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

im sure ive seen those bulbs used in a tank in someones picture, sorry that doesnt help kat


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

eeji said:


> you've actually done me a favour... i was looking for them on screwfix directs web site, and i've spotted the perfect heaters i need for clydes palace - heating problem solved for that one!!!!!


tell me more! heating from screwfix??? cheapy cheapy lol


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

they are 180w tubular heaters, so can run 3 of them off my thermostat without blowing it up!

heres the link:
http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?cId=102502&ts=02498&id=43699


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

eeji said:


> ah well, just an idea! what bulb do you have in at the mo?
> I've got a similar prob, bayonet fitting with a 60w spot, could really do with a 40w, but really hard to come by with the right fitting, and i can't find a screw fitting to replace the bayonet
> so..... i'm down to just the heatmat at the mo, getting temps of between 27-30


i'll swap you my 40w for your 60w lol! we have same prob, struggling to keep basking temp up, especially when the ambient room temp drops..we have night storage heaters, so when we get a sudden drop in temp (like we have now, damned rain!) the viv temp drops too  B&Q are best for bc bulbs though, they normally have them in


----------

